# How do you log into google?



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

When I try to log into google it asks for a password but I see no way to enter letters. If I have it verify by phone I do that then it asks me to enter a code. I enter the code but can find no way to get to the button to press enter. What am i missing?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

randyb359 said:


> When I try to log into google it asks for a password but I see no way to enter letters. If I have it verify by phone I do that then it asks me to enter a code. I enter the code but can find no way to get to the button to press enter. What am i missing?


There should be an arrow on the virtual keyboard to press. Looks like this: -> or similar.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

pl1 said:


> There should be an arrow on the virtual keyboard to press. Looks like this: -> or similar.


I don't even see a virtual keyboard.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Force stop the android keyboard?


----------



## stockjock (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm having the same issue, if anyone has suggestions. I can only enter text via voice and there doesn't seem to be an option to launch the keyboard. This occurs with both the OEM remote and my Harmony remote.

Some of the apps are asking me to login, but I don't see a way to do that.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Did you, by chance, select an option to 'zoom' the Text or Screen Size during initial Setup?

I've seen Android 'render' oddly for things like you're trying to do when the Text Size is zoomed.

Try 'unzooming' the Text?

-KP


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Go under device preferences and then keyboard and see what keyboard you have selected. Sometimes they get selected.



stockjock said:


> I'm having the same issue, if anyone has suggestions. I can only enter text via voice and there doesn't seem to be an option to launch the keyboard. This occurs with both the OEM remote and my Harmony remote.
> 
> Some of the apps are asking me to login, but I don't see a way to do that.


----------



## KD - Tech (May 16, 2020)

If you use harmony hub / remote, you loose the on-screen keyboard. You need to install a different keyboard and make it the default. See this older message:

Harmony Hub and the 4K


----------

